
Easily and securely share files from the command line (Firefox Send Rust client) - curry-castaway
https://github.com/timvisee/ffsend
======
curry-castaway
I always have trouble using PGP to encrypt and send files – I always have to
refresh on the CLI usage, and whoever I'm sending to usually does too. I think
this is a really cool tool for sharing encrypted files with people who are
less comfortable with PGP.

